# Proper PCT After 1.5 year Blast & Cruise



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 14, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows of a good way to PCT after 1.5 years of blast & cruise.  I've been running 800mg-1gram of test/week with around 500mg tren/wk.  I'd do this for about 10-12 weeks, followed by 300mg test/week for 4-6 weeks.  I did blast for almost 6 months at once.  Anyhoo, I'll have to come off completely in a few weeks.  I have two bottles of tamoxifen citrate.  I'm just wondering what an ideal PCT might look like after such a long time on.  I just want to get the boys up and running again without the gears.  My plan is to ultimately go natty permanently.

Any advices will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jul 14, 2011)

That's gonna suck big balls for some time my friend. Good luck and I hope it was worth it.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm hoping to bounce back asap.  If I'd known I was gonna be moving overseas 6 mos ago, I'd have done things differently.  I might get a bottle of torem.  I don't want to shell out the $, but it beats being shut down for god knows how long.


----------



## minimal (Jul 14, 2011)

damn.. this might be pretty hard


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 14, 2011)

I believe that heavy's pct would still apply here, followed by bloodwork.  If bw is not back to normal, then run another round of clomid as outlined in heavy's pct.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 14, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I believe that heavy's pct would still apply here, followed by bloodwork.  If bw is not back to normal, then run another round of clomid as outlined in heavy's pct.



Thanks mate.  Do you have a link?


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 14, 2011)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/104658-first-cycle-pct.html


----------



## J.thom (Jul 14, 2011)

Maybe try a different approach? 

clomid:50/50/50/50
Nolva:40/40/40/20/20/20

And a natty t-boster?

Idk just throwing something out ther elol


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks y'all.  I can't be pinning HCG and have to watch my $.  So, I can't buy multiple products.  I may just go with torem.  It had me rebounding within a few weeks in the past, when I wasn't B&C.  I'll just get a couple bottles and do a longer PCT, then repeat if not back on par after the first round.  Cheers!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Jul 15, 2011)

exphysiologist88 said:


> I believe that heavy's pct would still apply here, followed by bloodwork. If bw is not back to normal, then run another round of clomid as outlined in heavy's pct.


 
^This

If you can't use the HCG, just keep using the Clomid and AI, after 4 weeks repeat if necessary!


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 15, 2011)

Mine for a 6 month Blast was

500iu EOD 2 week before PCT
After last shot Blast 1000iu ED for me this was 4 days.

PCT 
Clomid
200/200/100/100/50/25

Aromasin 8.5mg ED for 4 weeks.


----------



## GMO (Jul 15, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Thanks mate. Do you have a link?


 

I believe it was CT that posted an excellent protocol for just such an occasion. I would PM him for details if I were you. You may also want to look into GnRH (Triptorelin). Below is a link to the product on EP's site along with a case study done where total test was returned to normal after only one 100mcg dose. Definitely worth looking into in your situation I believe.


GnRH (Triptorelin)


----------



## Silver Back (Jul 15, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Mine for a 6 month Blast was
> 
> 500iu EOD 2 week before PCT
> After last shot Blast 1000iu ED for me this was 4 days.
> ...



How well did you recover?

I'm planning a long period of blast and cruise. Im still not 100% on staying on forever at 29. I'll likely be on for a year plus though.


----------



## GMO (Jul 15, 2011)

Silver Back said:


> How well did you recover?
> 
> I'm planning a long period of blast and cruise. Im still not 100% on staying on forever at 29. I'll likely be on for a year plus though.


 

Just out of curiousity, why risk it?  Being on that long could effect your endocrine system such that your natural test levels will not recover.  Why not run a good 12wk cycle then PCT?


----------



## Silver Back (Jul 15, 2011)

Pct sucks lol

My natty test levels are ruined. In all honesty I should be under the care of an endo now. Hrt is a big decision though.


----------



## GMO (Jul 15, 2011)

Silver Back said:


> Pct sucks lol
> 
> My natty test levels are ruined. In all honesty I should be under the care of an endo now. Hrt is a big decision though.


 

Ok, gotcha...

That sucks to have your test levels runied at age 29. I def see TRT in your future.

At least you'll never have to PCT again...


----------



## blazeftp (Jul 15, 2011)

Silver Back said:


> How well did you recover?
> 
> I'm planning a long period of blast and cruise. Im still not 100% on staying on forever at 29. I'll likely be on for a year plus though.



Recovery was decent. got blood work done after 6 weeks after.
Think its a lot better now as sex drive is up ect.

I know how you feel and your older than me.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jul 15, 2011)

man i was just about to make a new thread about this.so if you cruise and blast (aka stay on all the time) can you ever come off or do you have to stay on test the rest of your life.please please answer this guestion.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jul 15, 2011)

Yall are crazy bastards.


----------



## GMO (Jul 15, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Yall are crazy bastards.


 

x2


----------



## BigBird (Jul 15, 2011)

Been blasting since last October and will continue blasting for now but dropping the orals for a while.  Might cruise when finished blasting.  Perhaps my own natty test levels won't recover.  Not sure.  Only time will tell.  Will administer proper pct protocols if/when I decide to stop blasting/cruising.  BTW - don't try this at home.  Yes, I might be a little crazy but I'm not stupid b/c I am aware of and fully accept the risks.  If I don't recover I have only myself to blame.   

Note to OP: I don't envy you!!


----------



## XYZ (Jul 15, 2011)

blazeftp said:


> Mine for a 6 month Blast was
> 
> 500iu EOD 2 week before PCT
> After last shot Blast 1000iu ED for me this was 4 days.
> ...


 
You're lucky.


----------

